# Where do I send the check?



## SMP (Sep 12, 2004)

How do we go about contributing?


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 12, 2004)

Te top of the page has a supporting member link.  Click it and you will be taken to the right spot.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, Rob!


----------



## SMP (Sep 13, 2004)

Thank you


----------

